# How young is too young for a pool?



## petitpie (Nov 16, 2011)

Not sure of the exact age of the puppy, but I would treat it like a baby around the pool. Ask your vet.


----------



## tortoise (Feb 5, 2012)

6 or 8 weeks. You can do it right away. But, your puppy needs to be taught how to get out of the pool safely. Dogs will drown because they cannot climb out. Do you have a dog exit ramp?


----------



## Spooluvr (Feb 5, 2012)

tortoise said:


> 6 or 8 weeks. You can do it right away. But, your puppy needs to be taught how to get out of the pool safely. Dogs will drown because they cannot climb out. Do you have a dog exit ramp?


Really? That seems a bit young, no ramp there are steps vs a ladder. If a ramp is needed I'll get one, my husband is used to the animals getting whatever they need.


----------



## tortoise (Feb 5, 2012)

Lots of breeders have their puppies in kiddie pools starting at 4 weeks.  I'd have my puppy in the water except the lake is frozen.

It should be fun and laid back. Don't throw your puppy in the middle of the pool - he'll probably hate water the rest of his life!


----------



## Spooluvr (Feb 5, 2012)

tortoise said:


> Don't throw your puppy in the middle of the pool - he'll probably hate water the rest of his life!


Yeah made that mistake with the last dog when he was 1, until the day he passed at 13 he'd make a wide turn away from the pool. Liked ponds and lakes where he could walk in, but not the pool.


----------



## 2719 (Feb 8, 2011)

Our poodles love the pool. I introduced them to water very early on. Just make sure they can't get in when you are not around...or at least can get out safely if they do go in.


----------

